# 1Cellnet - Is there really an IPO?



## still_in_school (25 July 2004)

Hi Guys,

have been trying to do a little research on this company, but unfortantly coming up with, unavailable or reliable links about this company...

anyone know much about 1Cellnet, it is a MLM (multi level marketing program)...

but initally, going to one of there seminars, there was talk of how this company is going public on the Nasdaq, though on there website link, there is no prospects or details of such IPO's

anyone know much info about this company?

Cheers,
sis


----------



## stockGURU (28 July 2004)

*Re: 1Cellnet - Is there really an IPO ?*

Haven't heard anything about this one, I'm afraid.


----------



## JetDollars (28 July 2004)

*Re: 1Cellnet - Is there really an IPO ?*

MLM Company going to public? you got to be kidding.


----------

